# Eternityproject GOV + IO SCHEDULER



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

For Gingerbread...
ALL OF THE HARD WORK PUT INTO DEVELOPING THESE KERNEL MODULES GOES TO ETERNITYPROJECT.
Ok so these modules were developed for the Razr which is obviously very similar in many ways, so figured I would give it a shot and see if they work.
EDIT: 
Unfortunately the governor is not currently working as I originally thought. The scheduler does seem to work....

To Install the Vr i/o scheduler
1. Download and insert this module in /tmp/
Here is the Vr i/o module http://db.tt/3rejBouJ
2. Download this script and execute with script manager or simply enter this in terminal emulator...
insmod /tmp/vr-iosched.ko
echo vr > /sys/block/mmcblk0/queue/scheduler
echo vr > /sys/block/mmcblk1/queue/scheduler
Here is the file for use in script manager http://db.tt/3gf0k11K
Once your finished you will be able to select the new i/o scheduler in your current overclock app.

For more info on the i/o scheduler go here....http://www.eternityproject.eu/index...nityProject's V(R) I/O Scheduler Kernel Modul

Another write up worth looking at for I/O Schedulers and Governors in general is here....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1369817

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

how much will this affect battery life?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

kc69 said:


> how much will this affect battery life?


Still researching it myself.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

It appears the governor is not working as well as I thought but the scheduler is good to go. Sry bout that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

I know what a governor does . What exactly does the scheduler do? And if I use that over smart ass or modded hot plug what will it do for performance vs battery life?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

kc69 said:


> I know what a governor does . What exactly does the scheduler do? And if I use that over smart ass or modded hot plug what will it do for performance vs battery life?


This a great write up that will explain in detail about i/o schedulers.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1369817

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fasttrek (Aug 12, 2012)

when i run the script it says cant locate the file... but i've already placed the file in:
sdcard/downloads/tmp/vr-iosched.ko


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

This was for GB. Will not work on ICS.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

